# Trip adjustment for soliciting cash/tip



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Just noticed that my last trip of saturday night is showing up with a fare of zero with a notation of "trip adjustment: Other, soliciting cash/tip." Leaving aside the fact I did NOT in fact solicit any cash or tip curious if others have had any experience dealing with Uber with these kind of adjustments.

The fact that they would make this adjustment, presumably on a complaint by a passenger without first talking to the driver has me incredibly pissed off right now, both at the pax and Uber. I have been doing Uber since the summer and unlike most on here have not had many issues or complaint with them and have a near 4.9 rating. I haven't even cared too much about no tipping as I know what I signed up for. Generally speaking I even read some of these forum posts and think to myself that there are a lot of complainers out there, but now I understand where you are coming from.

Anyway on Saturday night I pick up this guy that wants to stop at del Taco on the way home. I say sure despite the fact that DTLA is surging at that moment and I really just want to drop this guy off and get back in the surge zone. As we are waiting he asks me if drivers mind these kind of stops. I had a long night and was tired and decided to be honest. Told him some drivers will refuse these stops and most others don't like it. Explained that waiting is only about $.40 a minutes vs. the $2+ a mile so we don't make very much money waiting and would much rather just be driving. I say I tend not to tell people I won't stop b/c I feel bad. His response is well "now I feel uncomfortable" or something along those lines and suggests he'll throw me $20. I say he doesn't need to that but thank you. He then asks to make a 2nd stop to buy cigarettes.

He get's out gives me $10. I say thanks happy holidays. This ******bag/failed musician with a dumbass hat then has the gall to report this exchange to Uber? You waste 22 minutes of my night at prime bar closing time and then find a way to avoid paying me for my work and time. F*CK YOU! I should have known better when the name showed up as only "J".

And to Uber, have a little more respect for your "partners." At the least before you decide that a partner should not be paid for their actual work how about doing a little research, or at least, have the common decency to talk to the "partner" about what happened. It is not like you are dealing with a new driver. I have more than 1500 rides and doesn't it seem odd that all of a sudden you'd get a complaint about me?

Sorry this is so long but I'm pissed. It wasn't even that big of a fare 20-30 bucks, but it is just the whole principle of it. Thank god I'm starting a real full time gig in January and have only a few more weeks of working "with"/for, as Peter Theil said "the most ethically challenged company in Silicon Valley."


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

yeah, being honest never pays. IF the pax is already 1/2 way into the ride you have to answer the questions like the survey is coming, because it is.

Do you like your job? LOVE IT
Can we go to a drive thru? no problem...

What else can you say? take the one star or drive thru?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

wow that is ****ed up. Sorry broham.

"The Uber driver made me feel uncomfortable and guilted me into giving him cash!!" 

This is grounds for taking away your fare? It's unbelievable, really.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

reluctantuber said:


> As we are waiting he asks me if drivers mind these kind of stops. I had a long night and was tired and decided to be honest.


Oops!


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

BS it never happened.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Have you written to Uber Support yet. Please do. Keep it short. " I completed this Trip as per ALL Uber requirements even letting Rider know that a Tip was not required. I do not solicit tips. I expect to be compensated for this Trip. Please advise when you will be paying me for this Trip".

Or something like that. Good luck and don't let them get off easy.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Lou W said:


> BS it never happened.


ooo shots fired. Looks like reluctantuber is gonna have to post a screenie.


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> ooo shots fired. Looks like reluctantuber is gonna have to post a screenie.


Not worth my time. I took a look at his past posts. Easier to just hit ignore.


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Have you written to Uber Support yet. Please do. Keep it short. " I completed this Trip as per ALL Uber requirements even letting Rider know that a Tip was not required. I do not solicit tips. I expect to be compensated for this Trip. Please advise when you will be paying me for this Trip".
> 
> Or something like that. Good luck and don't let them get off easy.


Yeah already e-mailed them, although before I noticed the trip adjustment note. Waiting for them to respond to my initial e-mail.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I would say that is a bullshit name as refereed to in this thread: http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/bullshit-rider-names-do-you-cancel.5044/


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

reluctantuber said:


> Just noticed that my last trip of saturday night is showing up with a fare of zero with a notation of "trip adjustment: Other, soliciting cash/tip." Leaving aside the fact I did NOT in fact solicit any cash or tip curious if others have had any experience dealing with Uber with these kind of adjustments.
> 
> The fact that they would make this adjustment, presumably on a complaint by a passenger without first talking to the driver has me incredibly pissed off right now, both at the pax and Uber. I have been doing Uber since the summer and unlike most on here have not had many issues or complaint with them and have a near 4.9 rating. I haven't even cared too much about no tipping as I know what I signed up for. Generally speaking I even read some of these forum posts and think to myself that there are a lot of complainers out there, but now I understand where you are coming from.
> 
> ...


I'm actually surprised Uber can legally do that. But then again a lot of their practices are questionably legal. That's the problem. They don't care, which is why there really is no point in complaining to them.

I took a passenger on a route suggested by Uber navigation. It was raining and I missed a turn but it only took me a minute to do a u turn and maybe 500 yards out of the way. Out of respect for the passenger I told them I would contact uber and do a minor fare adjustment, which honestly I only expected to be $1 if anything at all. Uber adjusted the fare down $5 with a note inefficient route. I couldn't believe it. I did email uber and explained very nicely that I took a route their navigation suggested and asked for suggestions in the future because I was concerned about relying on uber's navigation. If nothing else I felt better by pointing this out in writing. However, I will never again try to fix a fare for a passenger in these situations even though I think it's the right thing to do....


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

reluctantuber said:


> Just noticed that my last trip of saturday night is showing up with a fare of zero with a notation of "trip adjustment: Other, soliciting cash/tip." Leaving aside the fact I did NOT in fact solicit any cash or tip curious if others have had any experience dealing with Uber with these kind of adjustments.
> 
> The fact that they would make this adjustment, presumably on a complaint by a passenger without first talking to the driver has me incredibly pissed off right now, both at the pax and Uber. I have been doing Uber since the summer and unlike most on here have not had many issues or complaint with them and have a near 4.9 rating. I haven't even cared too much about no tipping as I know what I signed up for. Generally speaking I even read some of these forum posts and think to myself that there are a lot of complainers out there, but now I understand where you are coming from.
> 
> ...


Honestly, why not find one of these reporters who writes about these kind of things? That is beyond unbelievable


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I would say that is a bullshit name as refereed to in this thread: http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/bullshit-rider-names-do-you-cancel.5044/


Too funny. I thought of this thread when name came up but went anyway bc it was close by


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> yeah, being honest never pays. IF the pax is already 1/2 way into the ride you have to answer the questions like the survey is coming, because it is.
> 
> Do you like your job? LOVE IT
> Can we go to a drive thru? no problem...
> ...


I still don't do fast food runs bro'
I say that I have received complains about the smell of food a few times and say that I need a high rating in order to keep my job.

Of course I am now highly aware that I will receive a 1-3 Star rating for that, *BUT HEY WTF !! It's my car and I'm not doing it !
I also have no Aux or Bluetooth or spotify and also no waters and cookies !*
If somebody just asks for any of those I rate them automatically a 1 Star and then send Uber support an email that the passenger was very disrespectful and racist.
I do not even mention fast food.

My rating is still at 4.86 but I don't know if Uber fixed the 1 stars or if it was just so little negative stars that it didn't matter ?
I will report here if my ratings ever goe south..


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I still don't do fast food runs bro'
> I say that I have received complains about the smell of food a few times and say that I need a high rating in order to keep my job.
> 
> Of course I am now highly aware that I will receive a 1-3 Star rating for that, *BUT HEY WTF !! It's my car and I'm not doing it !
> ...


I love that you email Uber and say that!


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

It's ****ing illegal for uber to not pay.

If you won't pay a plumbing contractor a $20 he will put a lean on your house and ****ing sell it to a highest bidder. 
You're an independent contractor just like a plumber. 
They have to pay you and then sue you and better deliver some proofs.
Travis gone mad


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I still don't do fast food runs bro'
> I say that I have received complains about the smell of food a few times and say that I need a high rating in order to keep my job.
> 
> Of course I am now highly aware that I will receive a 1-3 Star rating for that, *BUT HEY WTF !! It's my car and I'm not doing it !
> ...


I took 2 brats to a taco bell drive through under condition that they won't eat tacos in my car.

They agreed and then rated me a 1.

It was when I could monitor ratings with the old dashboard.

Travis, what the **** did you do to the dashboard, cheating ****?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Seriously, if they really did this to you, you really need to write down a strongly worded, artfully crafted email letting them know in no uncertain terms that you expect nothing less than a full reversal on their decision. If the CSR you get gives you a canned BS response, politely request that it be escalated to an operations manager. Make a point to include your rating, the length of time you've been a driver, and how - as far as you know - you have provided nothing but exemplary service and you find the notion that they would not even ask you first about the incident downright insulting. We're ****ing PARTNERS, right? Sheesh!


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Grubber..

Well I guess we can't always avoid the 1Stars, but we are more aware of how those people look like *so we can decide to not pick them up.*
eventually we make less money but honestly I don't even want their money !

I rather have the satisfaction that I didn't do what they wanted and ended the ride at a place I have chosen for them.

*Also they were given a 1 Star so you did your best to warn a fellow driver like me..* 
Your pain was not in vain !

>> you "scratched their face to mark them for the other drivers" it now clearly says : ATTENTION 1 Star pax - *do not pick up !*


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

reluctantuber said:


> Just noticed that my last trip of saturday night is showing up with a fare of zero with a notation of "trip adjustment: Other, soliciting cash/tip." Leaving aside the fact I did NOT in fact solicit any cash or tip curious if others have had any experience dealing with Uber with these kind of adjustments.
> 
> The fact that they would make this adjustment, presumably on a complaint by a passenger without first talking to the driver has me incredibly pissed off right now, both at the pax and Uber. I have been doing Uber since the summer and unlike most on here have not had many issues or complaint with them and have a near 4.9 rating. I haven't even cared too much about no tipping as I know what I signed up for. Generally speaking I even read some of these forum posts and think to myself that there are a lot of complainers out there, but now I understand where you are coming from.
> 
> ...


I've had 2 issues similar to this in the past two weeks. However, they reversed their initial adjustments after I emailed them. Here is their latest response to the second occurance:

Thanks for writing in and sorry for the confusion. I went ahead and reviewed the trip details and adjusted the trip back to normal for you as the arrival time was accurate.

I'll forward the suggestion to have a review prior to making the adjustment, but just so you know, it works like that on both sides to the rider and driver. Anytime a fare adjustment is requested, it's changed, but again, I totally understand where you're coming from so I've forwarded the suggestion to our team for review.


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> yeah, being honest never pays. IF the pax is already 1/2 way into the ride you have to answer the questions like the survey is coming, because it is.
> 
> Do you like your job? LOVE IT
> Can we go to a drive thru? no problem...
> ...


Please, I have been contacted about my professionalism 
Do you like your job ? Sir do you like jerking off with sandpaper ?
Can we go to the drive thru? Only if you jerk me off and buy me a happy meal !!!!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

UberDC said:


> I'll forward the suggestion to have a review prior to making the adjustment, but just so you know, it works like that on both sides to the rider and driver. Anytime a fare adjustment is requested, it's changed, but again, I totally understand where you're coming from so I've forwarded the suggestion to our team for review.


Perhaps this CSR meant to say that 'when they do make an adjustment, they don't consult with the rider first' instead of 'anytime a fare adjustment is requested, it's changed'. I'm pretty darn certain that aren't going to just adjust a fare for a driver simply because it was requested. And, even when they do make any adjustments for drivers, they almost always suffix it with something along the lines of 'we don't/can't/won't make these adjustments normally, but I'm doing it this once because yadda yadda yadda...'

[Cher from Clueless] Ugh! Get off of me! Eewww! As If! [/Cher]


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Just to throw another thought out there... Since this is the first time I'm hearing of any adjustments made due to soliciting cash or tips, an offense that has been stated to be terms for immediate deactivation in the past, could this be indicative of a softening stance on the whole tipping issue? Are they reaching a point where they finally see that there might actually be an end to the supply of new drivers and that they may need to think about throwing us a bone at some point?

[Cher from Moonstruck] <slap!> <Slap!> Snap outta it! [/Cher]


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

For those interested an update. Got my first Uber response...suffice to say I've sent another note

Thanks for reaching out. I reviewed this trip and the fare was refunded because the rider wrote in requesting a refund. They indicated that you were reluctant to make a stop along the way and strong hinted to receive a tip after the ride ended.

Uber's policy is that tipping is not required and driver's should never indicate to the rider directly or indirectly that they should receive a tip. Unfortunately, I am unable to adjust this fare back to the original amount.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

My suggestion in most cases where you are totally pissed. Write "that letter" but don't send it...just yet. Save that first letter you write. You'll feel better, for the most part, after writing it. I have a few of those saved in Evernote. They are long, too long really, and very "colorful".

Then write a short business like letter. Keep it simple stating facts and ask for your money. Don't take a canned response unless it is - "you're right, you will find your money on your next statement".

But that's just me.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

reluctantuber said:


> For those interested an update. Got my first Uber response...suffice to say I've sent another note
> 
> Thanks for reaching out. I reviewed this trip and the fare was refunded because the rider wrote in requesting a refund. They indicated that you were reluctant to make a stop along the way and strong hinted to receive a tip after the ride ended.
> 
> Uber's policy is that tipping is not required and driver's should never indicate to the rider directly or indirectly that they should receive a tip. Unfortunately, I am unable to adjust this fare back to the original amount.


Do not let up. Keep emailing them. In fact, if you do not get your contracted money for this fare, please let us know. I will be writing into PartnersLA asking clarification of policy when you have a rider with 1500+ trips (yourself) or in my case close to 3000 trips and a Rider lies to get out of paying. And I'll keep writing until you get your money.


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

SCdave said:


> My suggestion in most cases where you are totally pissed. Write "that letter" but don't send it...just yet. Save that first letter you write. You'll feel better, for the most part, after writing it. I have a few of those saved in Evernote. They are long, too long really, and very "colorful".
> 
> Then write a short business like letter. Keep it simple stating facts and ask for your money. Don't take a canned response unless it is - "you're right, you will find your money on your next statement".
> 
> But that's just me.


Yeah I agree. Saved the angry diatribe for here.  My first note to Uber was actually one line asking why I didn't get paid.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

reluctantuber said:


> Yeah I agree. Saved the angry diatribe for here.  My first note to Uber was actually one line asking why I didn't get paid.


I'm really easy going and don't get pissed easily. One of my mantras is "It's all good". Actually used that one quite a bit driving the Coachella Music Festival.

Anyway, not getting paid for contracted services does get me pissed though. People lying to get out of paying for contracted services gets me pissed. Having my "partner" believe the lying customer who wants to get out of paying for contracted services and not backing me up, their partner, really gets me pissed. Other than that, I'm good.

Don't give up and PLEASE keep us informed.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

reluctantuber said:


> For those interested an update. Got my first Uber response...suffice to say I've sent another note
> 
> Thanks for reaching out. I reviewed this trip and the fare was refunded because the rider wrote in requesting a refund. They indicated that you were reluctant to make a stop along the way and strong hinted to receive a tip after the ride ended.
> 
> Uber's policy is that tipping is not required and driver's should never indicate to the rider directly or indirectly that they should receive a tip. Unfortunately, I am unable to adjust this fare back to the original amount.


When I don't get an initial response that I like, I just send a new email because not all reps will handle the issue the same way. Tweeting them asking for a manager to call you also gets their attention quicker.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

reluctantuber said:


> Not worth my time. I took a look at his past posts. Easier to just hit ignore.


Yeah, whatever. You're still full of baloney.


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

reluctantuber said:


> Just noticed that my last trip of saturday night is showing up with a fare of zero with a notation of "trip adjustment: Other, soliciting cash/tip." Leaving aside the fact I did NOT in fact solicit any cash or tip curious if others have had any experience dealing with Uber with these kind of adjustments.
> 
> The fact that they would make this adjustment, presumably on a complaint by a passenger without first talking to the driver has me incredibly pissed off right now, both at the pax and Uber. I have been doing Uber since the summer and unlike most on here have not had many issues or complaint with them and have a near 4.9 rating. I haven't even cared too much about no tipping as I know what I signed up for. Generally speaking I even read some of these forum posts and think to myself that there are a lot of complainers out there, but now I understand where you are coming from.
> 
> ...


I had a pax ask if I would stop at McD. I asked if she meant the drive thru. No, sit down. Explained to her we could close the ride out. i could wait outside, then when she was done, put out the request, if I was there I'd respond. There was no stop and honestly, I don't know what the rating was for the ride.


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> yeah, being honest never pays. IF the pax is already 1/2 way into the ride you have to answer the questions like the survey is coming, because it is.
> 
> Do you like your job? LOVE IT
> Can we go to a drive thru? no problem...
> ...


You could rate them a 1 star if you feel that they'll rate you low. Uber will then disregard both ratings so it won't count against you or the passenger. If passengers can come up with bullshit I say fight fire with fire.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

one of my riders last week complained that too many drivers are complaining during rides about how there are too many drivers on the road and how it's hard to make money. 

I totally understand that there is over saturation, but a driver needs to remember that what he talks about is part of the rider experience, and if it's depressing, it's going to be an unpleasant ride. Of course I'm not advocating happy happy joy joy appeasement, but the complaints should be reserved for forums like this.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UberOne said:


> one of my riders last week complained that too many drivers are complaining during rides about how there are too many drivers on the road and how it's hard to make money.
> 
> I totally understand that there is over saturation, but a driver needs to remember that what he talks about is part of the rider experience, and if it's depressing, it's going to be an unpleasant ride. Of course I'm not advocating happy happy joy joy appeasement, but the complaints should be reserved for forums like this.


Drivers are independent contractors. If they want to contract a depressing ride, that's their prerogative. If Uber wants to control the attitude inside the cars, that would be acceptable in an employee / employer relationship only .


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

unfortunately, pax are powerless to do anything about the market saturation, and that's why they feel uncomfortable having to listen to a driver's negativity. The more anger and distraction, the less safe a ride.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Please keep us updated, this is very bad business practices.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

reluctantuber said:


> Just noticed that my last trip of saturday night is showing up with a fare of zero with a notation of "trip adjustment: Other, soliciting cash/tip." Leaving aside the fact I did NOT in fact solicit any cash or tip curious if others have had any experience dealing with Uber with these kind of adjustments.
> 
> The fact that they would make this adjustment, presumably on a complaint by a passenger without first talking to the driver has me incredibly pissed off right now, both at the pax and Uber. I have been doing Uber since the summer and unlike most on here have not had many issues or complaint with them and have a near 4.9 rating. I haven't even cared too much about no tipping as I know what I signed up for. Generally speaking I even read some of these forum posts and think to myself that there are a lot of complainers out there, but now I understand where you are coming from.
> 
> ...


Write an email to Uber telling your side of the story. Tell them that you provided a service and that you demand just compensation for it. If they want to refund the pax, then they do it out of their end, not yours. Tell them that you would be willing to take this matter to arbitration if necessary.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

You are emailing the wrong person.

Send the email to:
Shannon Liss-Riordan
Lichten & Liss-Riordan, P.C.
729 Boylston Street, Suite 2000
Boston, MA 02116

[email protected]

She is the one person standing up for Uber drivers. I'm sure she would be more than interested in what Uber is doing to you.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Drivers are independent contractors. If they want to contract a depressing ride, that's their prerogative. If Uber wants to control the attitude inside the cars, that would be acceptable in an employee / employer relationship only .


This is true. Uber considers you (erroneously) an independaant contractor. This means they cannot control how you do your job. As an independant contractor, they are hiring you for your expertise in the field. They cannnot provide training for you or have too much control over how your job is done.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

If they ever did this to me i'd send them an email that said "I am going to sue you for 1 million dollars!...... But we can settle out of court right now for 10 dollars."


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You are emailing the wrong person.
> 
> Send the email to:
> Shannon Liss-Riordan
> ...


I'm glad you posted this address. I have been following what she is doing. It's very important that drivers email uber with their complaints when fare adjustments and other issues that come up thst are certainly unfair (and arguably illegal). Save the emails and uber's responses. These can all be used in future lawsuits and I'm guessing there will be many. For all new drivers who signed the partner agreement post June/july 2014, you may be able to still opt out of the arbitration provision through Shannon per the federal court ruling in the case being heard in San Fran over Uber's tipping policy. I highly recommend that you do this. In order to join a class action or even bring a small claims case against Uber you will need to opt out of the arbitration provision. Just a suggestion but not giving legal advice .


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I'm glad you posted this address. I have been following what she is doing. It's very important that drivers email uber with their complaints when fare adjustments and other issues that come up thst are certainly unfair (and arguably illegal). Save the emails and uber's responses. These can all be used in future lawsuits and I'm guessing there will be many. For all new drivers who signed the partner agreement post June/july 2014, you may be able to still opt out of the arbitration provision through Shannon per the federal court ruling in the case being heard in San Fran over Uber's tipping policy. I highly recommend that you do this. In order to join a class action or even bring a small claims case against Uber you will need to opt out of the arbitration provision. Just a suggestion but not giving legal advice .


This is an example of an egregious abuse of a worker by Uber. The faithful worker did his job and should be paid. Uber (falsely) claims that the worker is an IC, and thusly has no protection of employee status. The fact that Uber is withholding earnings shows an enormous amount of control over the worker which indicates employee status. I can guarantee that Ms. Liss-Riordan terrifies Uber because her lawsuit is the single most impotant legal challenge that Uber is facing.


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I'm glad you posted this address. I have been following what she is doing. It's very important that drivers email uber with their complaints when fare adjustments and other issues that come up thst are certainly unfair (and arguably illegal). Save the emails and uber's responses. These can all be used in future lawsuits and I'm guessing there will be many. For all new drivers who signed the partner agreement post June/july 2014, you may be able to still opt out of the arbitration provision through Shannon per the federal court ruling in the case being heard in San Fran over Uber's tipping policy. I highly recommend that you do this. In order to join a class action or even bring a small claims case against Uber you will need to opt out of the arbitration provision. Just a suggestion but not giving legal advice .


I guess I should have opted out. Missed my chance


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Personally I don't think it is in the best interest for drivers to be classified as employees from a tax standpoint. I would frame their conduct as a breach of contract, bad faith dealings and unfair business practices. I think if Uber's egregious business practices with respect to drivers stopped, driving for uber could be a decent small business. If drivers are classified as employees, it would no doubt be a minimum wage job with no benefits or tax deductions.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

reluctantuber said:


> I guess I should have opted out. Missed my chance


I would still try. Send her an email. I think you have 90 days from when you sign the agreement. Chances are this time frame will be challenged and extended because Uber was requires by the court to notify partners that opting out of the arbitration provision was an option and I'm guessing, based on drivers' comments and lack of knowledge about this, they didn't do this. I only was aware of this based on a post in this site. I sent uber a notice of opting out and sent it to the attorney above just to make sure I'm covered.


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I would still try. Send her an email. I think you have 90 days from when you sign the agreement. Chances are this time frame will be challenged and extended because Uber was requires by the court to notify partners that opting out of the arbitration provision was an option and I'm guessing, based on drivers' comments and lack of knowledge about this, they didn't do this. I only was aware of this based on a post in this site. I sent uber a notice of opting out and sent it to the attorney above just to make sure I'm covered.


Yeah I dont recall seeing anything but I also signed up this summer so may have been in my original agreement


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Update #2

They are now paying me for this trip.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

reluctantuber said:


> Update #2
> 
> They are now paying me for this trip.


I bet they read this thread.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

reluctantuber said:


> Update #2
> 
> They are now paying me for this trip.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

WTF... if Uber believes the Pax every time and gives them a free or cheaper ride then they lose their 20% also. Dumb Asses... Their policy should be contact the driver first before making ANY adjustments.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

CaptainJackLA said:


> WTF... if Uber believes the Pax every time and gives them a free or cheaper ride then they lose their 20% also. Dumb Asses... Their policy should be contact the driver first before making ANY adjustments.


To be fair, the same rule goes for drivers, we have to take your word for it and make any necessary adjustment unless it's something that can be dis-proven by our records. Usually we just happen to hear from the rider first. Soliciting cash, at least in NYC, won't get you automatically deactivated unless there have been previous incidents or serious complaints. Negative comments about Uber, however, usually get you deactivated right away and then possibly reactivated once they believe you've learned your lesson.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> For all new drivers who signed the partner agreement post June/july 2014, you may be able to still opt out of the arbitration provision through Shannon per the federal court ruling in the case being heard in San Fran over Uber's tipping policy.





Gemgirlla said:


> In order to join a class action or even bring a small claims case against Uber you will need to opt out of the arbitration provision.





reluctantuber said:


> I guess I should have opted out. Missed my chance


 New Drivers have 1 Month to Opt-out of the Binding Arbitration. Every time Uber Amends or updates the Partnership Agreement, Uber gets the Drivers' consent by making them click "I AGREE" on the Driver App.
This Resets the 1 Month Opt-out Window, and old Drivers have fresh opportunity to Opt-out.

















The Opt-out form can be downloaded at www.uberlawsuit.com
Drivers can also Opt-out by emailing Uber's General Counsel at [email protected]


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> New Drivers have 1 Month to Opt-out of the Binding Arbitration. Every time Uber Amends or updates the Partnership Agreement, Uber gets the Drivers' consent by making them click "I AGREE" on the Driver App.
> This Resets the 1 Month Opt-out Window, and old Drivers have fresh opportunity to Opt-out.
> 
> 
> ...


You are the best!!!!!'


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

reluctantuber said:


> Update #2
> 
> They are now paying me for this trip.


Good news. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> To be fair, the same rule goes for drivers, we have to take your word for it and make any necessary adjustment unless it's something that can be dis-proven by our records. Usually we just happen to hear from the rider first. Soliciting cash, at least in NYC, won't get you automatically deactivated unless there have been previous incidents or serious complaints. Negative comments about Uber, however, usually get you deactivated right away and then possibly reactivated once they believe you've learned your lesson.


That's fair but it's often difficult to tell which side of the story is true. If a driver has a high overall rating with few complaints I am sure that helps give the driver's story more credibility.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I would still try. Send her an email. I think you have 90 days from when you sign the agreement. Chances are this time frame will be challenged and extended because Uber was requires by the court to notify partners that opting out of the arbitration provision was an option and I'm guessing, based on drivers' comments and lack of knowledge about this, they didn't do this. I only was aware of this based on a post in this site. I sent uber a notice of opting out and sent it to the attorney above just to make sure I'm covered.


I did that, nothing happened. The opt out thing doesn't work. Yes, I was within 90 days of joining.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> I did that, nothing happened. The opt out thing doesn't work. Yes, I was within 90 days of joining.


What do you mean it did nothing? Have you tried to sue Uber and been told you have to take your claim to binding arbitration by a judge?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> That's fair but it's often difficult to tell which side of the story is true. If a driver has a high overall rating with few complaints I am sure that helps give the driver's story more credibility.


Yes, it does. Rating, any past complaints, length of time they've been driving all affects credibility. If it ends up he said/she said with no clear way of knowing, we just give both sides what they want, within reason.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> What do you mean it did nothing? Have you tried to sue Uber and been told you have to take your claim to binding arbitration by a judge?


No confirmation.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

I didn't get one either. That's ok it's not necessary that they acknowledge it. Just save your email or whatever you sent for future reference should you need it. Btw I did send a copy to the attorney in Boston handling the San Fransisco case.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> No confirmation.


It's a 30 day, not a 90 day, opt-out window.
And you can call the law office at 
(617) 994-5800 to ask if you should have received a confirmation of some sort from Uber.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

You're right I think it was 30 days. But as you pointed out if they send an update to the agreement which starts the clock ticking again he should be ok. I don't know about this but hope that's the case for drivers. Most people don't seem to know anything about this. I am curious if Uber is required to provide a confirmation so if anyone has any updates on this please post it. I was surprised that I didn't receive anything back from them.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> To be fair, the same rule goes for drivers, we have to take your word for it and make any necessary adjustment unless it's something that can be dis-proven by our records. Usually we just happen to hear from the rider first. Soliciting cash, at least in NYC, won't get you automatically deactivated unless there have been previous incidents or serious complaints. Negative comments about Uber, however, usually get you deactivated right away and then possibly reactivated once they believe you've learned your lesson.


Part of this problem is that the Driver did not get a formal request from Uber to provide support information to refute what the Rider had submitted prior to being denied compensation for services rendered.

It's like if you (Uber CSR) worked 8 hours as per your contract with Uber and then you were paid for only 7 hours because a Driver complained. You did not hear from a supervisor but just saw that you were shorted one hour. Or that you were going to receive a bonus, you follow all written requirements, and pow, no bonus and your Supervisor did not even contact you to verify compliance for the Bonus. Or you move from NYC to another Uber City and what was okay with one is now not okay with the other city and it has nothing to do with any clear concise written regulations but an seemingly arbitrary interpretation or dare I say, just winging it, by the operations team of those individual cities.

Driver's understand that there are screw-ups. I've tried my best but I'm not perfect. Just give me a chance to tell my side of the story before you take my money from me.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Part of this problem is that the Driver did not get a formal request from Uber to provide support information to refute what the Rider had submitted prior to being denied compensation for services rendered.
> 
> It's like if you (Uber CSR) worked 8 hours as per your contract with Uber and then you were paid for only 7 hours because a Driver complained. You did not hear from a supervisor but just saw that you were shorted one hour. Or that you were going to receive a bonus, you follow all written requirements, and pow, no bonus and your Supervisor did not even contact you to verify compliance for the Bonus. Or you move from NYC to another Uber City and what was okay with one is now not okay with the other city and it has nothing to do with any clear concise written regulations but an seemingly arbitrary interpretation or dare I say, just winging it, by the operations team of those individual cities.
> 
> Driver's understand that there are screw-ups. I've tried my best but I'm not perfect. Just give me a chance to tell my side of the story before you take my money from me.


Oh I definitely agree, it could be done better. We basically aren't allowed to email the driver, just do the adjustment and keep rolling and rely on the driver emailing in with their side. If the driver does need to be contacted (we don't make that call, the higher tier of support does) driver ops calls/texts them. If it takes more time, we don't get to do it in order to keep response times faster.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Oh I definitely agree, it could be done better. We basically aren't allowed to email the driver, just do the adjustment and keep rolling and rely on the driver emailing in with their side. If the driver does need to be contacted (we don't make that call, the higher tier of support does) driver ops calls/texts them. If it takes more time, we don't get to do it in order to keep response times faster.


First, I reaaaallly appreciate you being on this Forum and taking your time to comment.

The policy you just mentioned about not contacting the driver is a big problem. Especially if it concerns compensation. If Uber has a policy to refund fare to Rider and it has nothing to do with the Driver being paid, go at it.

If it affects the Drive being compensated then it is unconscionable not to contact the Driver. Not you, since you're following policy, but just having a policy like that is...well, I'm polite, I like you, and I"m just going to stop at "unconscionable".


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

SCdave said:


> First, I reaaaallly appreciate you being on this Forum and taking your time to comment.
> 
> The policy you just mentioned about not contacting the driver is a big problem. Especially if it concerns compensation. If Uber has a policy to refund fare to Rider and it has nothing to do with the Driver being paid, go at it.
> 
> If it affects the Drive being compensated then it is unconscionable not to contact the Driver. Not you, since you're following policy, but just having a policy like that is...well, I'm polite, I like you, and I"m just going to stop at "unconscionable".


lol Totally understand, I'm not offended or anything. Anyone who works from home in customer service (5+ years for me) has gotten screwed over in one way or another. Missing pay, no pay, low pay, mandatory unpaid work, hour cuts. I was once a supervisor at a rate of $6/hour - they feed on the ones who are desperate and need a job but can't do a brick and mortar job for whatever reason. All the employee vs contractor thing has been huge over the past 3 years or so because they wanted us as contractors to pay less than minimum but then we had all the obligations of an employee without the protections. We've been changing that, mostly through lawsuits, so hopefully Uber will change as well.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I have to agree with SCdave here on this one. This isn't retail, this is a service industry. You can't just remove payment from a vendor because your customer says "Well I want a refund". I can't just go and say "Hey Uber, this customer really sucked, so I charged them more." I understand that frontline CSR's have no control over this. Uber needs to have a grievance or some type of notification process and a fixed time limit. Removing dollars from a drivers invoice weeks later isn't notification, it's back door BS really.The other problem is it needs to be brought to a drivers attention earlier as well. 2 weeks from now I can't remember which rider or what area, what problems occurred.

I also know this is an issue from the riders side as well. If I had a problem with a driver, I would want it to be taken care of in a short period of time, not 2 weeks later with "here's a 20 dollar credit".

Edit: My engrish (sarcasm) is really bad tonight LOL. I'm not going to fix it, I'll just look dumb on Christmas.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I bet they read this thread.


I Bet they also "LISTEN" to your conversations while driving a Pax!!!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Oh I definitely agree, it could be done better. We basically aren't allowed to email the driver, just do the adjustment and keep rolling and rely on the driver emailing in with their side. If the driver does need to be contacted (we don't make that call, the higher tier of support does) driver ops calls/texts them. If it takes more time, we don't get to do it in order to keep response times faster.


The problem is Uber sees a customer refund decision as being completely connected to driver's compensation, when in fact they are two completely different business decisions.

For example, Uber makes the business decision to give free rides to new customers. This is NOT connected to driver's compensation however. When Uber gives away free rides, it still pays the driver for the service they provided.

If Uber connected Uber's decision to give away free rides to driver's compensation, then drivers would not get compensated when riders get a free ride. Uber doesn't do this because that would be a ridiculous policy!

But this ridiculous policy is exactly what Uber does when it gives a customer a refund, or their first cancel free, and FAILS to compensate the driver for the service they provided.

Every driver that has ever lost compensation due to a refund, or a first cancel free, should document every incident, because when this goes to court (and there's no way this won't go to court if Uber continues this policy), the amount of the class action suit that Uber will lose will be the sum of all the money Uber has robbed from drivers due to this policy.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

reluctantuber I know its been a while since you posted.
Can you post a screen shot of the adjustment notation from your statement?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The problem is Uber sees a customer refund decision as being completely connected to driver's compensation, when in fact they are two completely different business decisions.
> 
> For example, Uber makes the business decision to give free rides to new customers. This is NOT connected to driver's compensation however. When Uber gives away free rides, it still pays the driver for the service they provided.
> 
> ...


but how do you prove you waited the 5 full minutes to get the cancel money..


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> but how do you prove you waited the 5 full minutes to get the cancel money..


If a driver found it necessary to do this... take a screen shot of the ride when you arrived right next to the pin, and then take a screenshot that shows you were still actively waiting right by the pin five minutes later before you cancelled. I'd recommend making it 6 minutes so that there is no argument that it was somewhere between 4:01 minutes and 4:59 minutes. With 6 minutes added to the phones clock, it's impossible to be less than 5 minutes.

Are there drivers in a situation of having to prove it?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> If a driver found it necessary to do this... take a screen shot of the ride when you arrived right next to the pin, and then take a screenshot that shows you were still actively waiting right by the pin five minutes later before you cancelled. I'd recommend making it 6 minutes so that there is no argument that it was somewhere between 4:01 minutes and 4:59 minutes. With 6 minutes added to the phones clock, it's impossible to be less than 5 minutes.
> 
> Are there drivers in a situation of having to prove it?


the 6 minute thing, i have done for a few months, if the clock says 7:38, cancel at 7:44, not 7:43


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

well at least now you know why we have some ill will even if we like the job itself. i had a fare adjustment on the riders wrong destination he put in. so i guess im just stuck for the gas going the long way because of PAX mistake. smh.


----------



## mjw666 (Aug 14, 2015)

This week I enjoyed 24 out of 25 five star rated rides. My weekly rating? 4.84. Some bastard gave me a one star! What the ****?


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> If a driver found it necessary to do this... take a screen shot of the ride when you arrived right next to the pin, and then take a screenshot that shows you were still actively waiting right by the pin five minutes later before you cancelled. I'd recommend making it 6 minutes so that there is no argument that it was somewhere between 4:01 minutes and 4:59 minutes. With 6 minutes added to the phones clock, it's impossible to be less than 5 minutes.
> 
> Are there drivers in a situation of having to prove it?


In addition. To waiting, Uber had said there needs to be some sort of an attempt to contact the rider either through text or a phone call.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> I'm actually surprised Uber can legally do that. But then again a lot of their practices are questionably legal. That's the problem. They don't care, which is why there really is no point in complaining to them.
> 
> I took a passenger on a route suggested by Uber navigation. It was raining and I missed a turn but it only took me a minute to do a u turn and maybe 500 yards out of the way. Out of respect for the passenger I told them I would contact uber and do a minor fare adjustment, which honestly I only expected to be $1 if anything at all. Uber adjusted the fare down $5 with a note inefficient route. I couldn't believe it. I did email uber and explained very nicely that I took a route their navigation suggested and asked for suggestions in the future because I was concerned about relying on uber's navigation. If nothing else I felt better by pointing this out in writing. However, I will never again try to fix a fare for a passenger in these situations even though I think it's the right thing to do....


 same shit happened to me and knocked me down a few rating points.. I email them back and explain to them the pax was drunk and giving me the wring directions.. cant be to honest now in this days..


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

pasadenauber said:


> same shit happened to me and knocked me down a few rating points.. I email them back and explain to them the pax was drunk and giving me the wring directions.. cant be to honest now in this days..


If a pax gives you the wrong directions, it's on the passenger. You should do a fare adjustment for that.

Did you get a message from Uber on their own that they are doing a fare adjustment for an inefficient route or did the pax complain?


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> If a pax gives you the wrong directions, it's on the passenger. You should do a fare adjustment for that.
> 
> Did you get a message from Uber on their own that they are doing a fare adjustment for an inefficient route or did the pax complain?


Yes i told them the exact GPS points as a matter of fact if pax gets creative half way through the trip i enabled my GPS coordinates on my iphone and screenshot it and email the CRS peps as a contingency back up proof


----------



## #responseuber (Aug 5, 2015)

CaptainJackLA said:


> WTF... if Uber believes the Pax every time and gives them a free or cheaper ride then they lose their 20% also. Dumb Asses...


No, no, no, NO! Let's go thru this one more time.
Using this divers exact scenario, and for the sake of discussion we will assume the fare was $20.00. 
Driver, drives the passenger, passenger is charged $20.00 to their credit card and that $20.00 goes into ubers bank account.
Passenger complains uber gives the passenger $20.00 in rider credits, THEY DO NOT GIVE THE PASSENGER THE MONEY BACK, JUST CREDITS IN THEIR ACCOUNT. 
The driver loses out on time and expenses, uber still had the actual $20.00 in their bank account. 
The passenger that complained takes another ride at a later date and uses the $20.00 in RIDER CREDITS that were given to them by uber. The new driver gets paid with the money that the original driver earned and had taken away and of course uber takes their percentage. Uber loses out on nothing as giving someone a ride costs them nothing, the costs of giving a ride is 100% on the driver.
How does everyone keep missing this?


----------



## #responseuber (Aug 5, 2015)

BTW same thing applies to no show reversals.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

#responseuber said:


> No, no, no, NO! Let's go thru this one more time.
> Using this divers exact scenario, and for the sake of discussion we will assume the fare was $20.00.
> Driver, drives the passenger, passenger is charged $20.00 to their credit card and that $20.00 goes into ubers bank account.
> Passenger complains uber gives the passenger $20.00 in rider credits, THEY DO NOT GIVE THE PASSENGER THE MONEY BACK, JUST CREDITS IN THEIR ACCOUNT.
> ...


lol Bullshit. We never give credits in place of a refund because that's just stupid. I've been here for almost 16 months and never once have I been instructed to do that, or seen someone else do it. We might give a credit because they're upset and we can't give them a refund (such as cancel fee we can't refund or a fare that's within estimates).

Besides, they hate getting credits instead of money back on their card - it's how cancel fees are handled. If they complain, the first thing we do is give them credits in the amount of the cancel fee but don't touch the actual cancel fee. 90% of the time, they are NOT satisfied with that and they write back demanding their money, at which point we look at the cancel fee to see if it's legit or not. (It usually is.)


----------



## #responseuber (Aug 5, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> lol Bullshit. We never give credits in place of a refund because that's just stupid. I've been here for almost 16 months and never once have I been instructed to do that, or seen someone else do it. We might give a credit because they're upset and we can't give them a refund (such as cancel fee we can't refund or a fare that's within estimates).
> 
> Besides, they hate getting credits instead of money back on their card - it's how cancel fees are handled. If they complain, the first thing we do is give them credits in the amount of the cancel fee but don't touch the actual cancel fee. 90% of the time, they are NOT satisfied with that and they write back demanding their money, at which point we look at the cancel fee to see if it's legit or not. (It usually is.)


Bullshit you say? OK, I have taken trips in Ubers with the only intention of filing a complaint afterwards and my ineffective route adjustment was given in the form of credits. The no show that I purposely did was given in the form of credits. I currently have six different passenger accounts and never once have i had a refund given in any form other than credits and although not all more than half of these I have the drivers statement showing the money taken away from the driver. I have also left blatantly sexist and racist feedback comments for drivers and actually got standard thanks for your feedback emails from uber, but you probably think that's bullshit too. It's going to be a pretty good story when I'm done with it, but please feel free to call Bullshit all you like.
Before anyone freaks out all these things are being done with the help and knowledge of the drivers. If you're wondering how it's real simple to get in the car of an uber driver and request a car and guess which one is going to be closest, yes that's right the one you are sitting in.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> lol Bullshit. We never give credits in place of a refund because that's just stupid. I've been here for almost 16 months and never once have I been instructed to do that, or seen someone else do it. We might give a credit because they're upset and we can't give them a refund (such as cancel fee we can't refund or a fare that's within estimates).
> 
> Besides, they hate getting credits instead of money back on their card - it's how cancel fees are handled. If they complain, the first thing we do is give them credits in the amount of the cancel fee but don't touch the actual cancel fee. 90% of the time, they are NOT satisfied with that and they write back demanding their money, at which point we look at the cancel fee to see if it's legit or not. (It usually is.)


Per a passenger the other night, Uber is now giving pax credits instead of refunds....


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

It's interesting that this thread is still alive because I had to make an adjustment on a fare last night b/c I missed a turn (I haven't had to make any adjustments in a while). At the end of the trip, I hit Help and issue with Fare. There was no place to request a fare adjustment b/c of a missed turn (or inefficient ride). So I selected the option for not starting or ending ride on time and made a notation of what happened. BAD IDEA.... I'm trying to sort this out w/ Uber and the ride is not showing up on my trip log. Uber Support can't find any information about the ride at all.... Not even the ride with the full fare is showing up. I'm guessing this is an issue w/ the upgraded app. 

ADVICE: Don't use "Help" at the end of the ride if you have a problem. Better to go home and email Uber Support with the Trip ID and ask for an adjustment later. I did this at the end of the ride b/c I didn't want the full fare to show up on the pax's receipt and risk a low rating... Totally screwed myself. I will take the low rating next time rather than not get paid at all. It was an over $30 ride... 

BTW they keep asking me the name of the customer... I have no idea. Not sure how that could help them find a trip (on a first name only) and not the start and end destinations.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> It's interesting that this thread is still alive because I had to make an adjustment on a fare last night b/c I missed a turn (I haven't had to make any adjustments in a while). At the end of the trip, I hit Help and issue with Fare. There was no place to request a fare adjustment b/c of a missed turn (or inefficient ride). So I selected the option for not starting or ending ride on time and made a notation of what happened. BAD IDEA.... I'm trying to sort this out w/ Uber and the ride is not showing up on my trip log. Uber Support can't find any information about the ride at all.... Not even the ride with the full fare is showing up. I'm guessing this is an issue w/ the upgraded app.
> 
> ADVICE: Don't use "Help" at the end of the ride if you have a problem. Better to go home and email Uber Support with the Trip ID and ask for an adjustment later. I did this at the end of the ride b/c I didn't want the full fare to show up on the pax's receipt and risk a low rating... Totally screwed myself. I will take the low rating next time rather than not get paid at all. It was an over $30 ride...
> 
> BTW they keep asking me the name of the customer... I have no idea. Not sure how that could help them find a trip (on a first name only) and not the start and end destinations.


My guess is that the Trip "exists" somewhere on a server, well, somewhere. And for some reason, your Driver ID didn't get attached to it.

So besides trying to figure out how to get your money - yes, your money. How many other 100s/1000s of unpaid trips are there similar to yours?

And is it (your trip record) just sitting somewhere. Has it been billed to the PAX but not credited to your Driver account. Or what?

So Uber knows about this and has a choice. They can ignore the problem and hope drivers just stop complaining. They can say we screwed up but sorry, we have no way of confirming this and compensating you. They can even say, we have a problem and we will just take the word of the Driver as long as the Driver can give us the date and approximate pick up location/time & drop off location/time, or fare total (or maybe 3 out 6).

Good luck. I'd keep on them that you expect payment.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

SCdave said:


> My guess is that the Trip "exists" somewhere on a server, well, somewhere. And for some reason, your Driver ID didn't get attached to it.
> 
> So besides trying to figure out how to get your money - yes, your money. How many other 100s/1000s of unpaid trips are there similar to yours?
> 
> ...


I agree. You're right. It has to be somewhere. The message they got was associated with a ride (via the Help option) on the App screen next to the fare. I can't understand how there could be such a disconnect on their end. I have emailed them several times (different email addresses too LOL).


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

#responseuber said:


> Bullshit you say? OK, I have taken trips in Ubers with the only intention of filing a complaint afterwards and my ineffective route adjustment was given in the form of credits. The no show that I purposely did was given in the form of credits. I currently have six different passenger accounts and never once have i had a refund given in any form other than credits and although not all more than half of these I have the drivers statement showing the money taken away from the driver. I have also left blatantly sexist and racist feedback comments for drivers and actually got standard thanks for your feedback emails from uber, but you probably think that's bullshit too. It's going to be a pretty good story when I'm done with it, but please feel free to call Bullshit all you like.
> Before anyone freaks out all these things are being done with the help and knowledge of the drivers. If you're wondering how it's real simple to get in the car of an uber driver and request a car and guess which one is going to be closest, yes that's right the one you are sitting in.


I know that if a refund fails to process back to the card, it will be added to the account as credit so that the rider isn't waiting forever and a day for their refund. If a promotion was used and there was an adjustment made, it may be placed on the account as credit. This is all done automatically by the system, we adjust the trip as normal and the back end does the rest. In fact it looks like refunds failing is an ongoing problem and credits are added to the account in those cases. But this is by no means the default process.

I do believe you about the responses to feedback, though. That's about par for the course nowadays.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I know that if a refund fails to process back to the card, it will be added to the account as credit so that the rider isn't waiting forever and a day for their refund. If a promotion was used and there was an adjustment made, it may be placed on the account as credit. This is all done automatically by the system, we adjust the trip as normal and the back end does the rest. In fact it looks like refunds failing is an ongoing problem and credits are added to the account in those cases. But this is by no means the default process.
> 
> I do believe you about the responses to feedback, though. That's about par for the course nowadays.


He was referring to cancellation fees that shouldn't have been charged. Maybe that's a special circumstances (although that seems to be the perfect situation for a refund and not credit). Other than this, I have no experience w/ how they handle pax accounts.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> He was referring to cancellation fees that shouldn't have been charged. Maybe that's a special circumstances (although that seems to be the perfect situation for a refund and not credit). Other than this, I have no experience w/ how they handle pax accounts.


Well the procedure changed for cleaning fees a while ago.

First touch: Credit the amount of the cancel fee, no matter what.
Second touch: If they push for a refund instead of credit, evaluate the fee to see if it meets the criteria for a cancel fee. At that point we make the decision whether to refund or not. They get to keep the credit either way.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> It's interesting that this thread is still alive because I had to make an adjustment on a fare last night b/c I missed a turn (I haven't had to make any adjustments in a while). At the end of the trip, I hit Help and issue with Fare. There was no place to request a fare adjustment b/c of a missed turn (or inefficient ride). So I selected the option for not starting or ending ride on time and made a notation of what happened. BAD IDEA.... I'm trying to sort this out w/ Uber and the ride is not showing up on my trip log. Uber Support can't find any information about the ride at all.... Not even the ride with the full fare is showing up. I'm guessing this is an issue w/ the upgraded app.
> 
> ADVICE: Don't use "Help" at the end of the ride if you have a problem. Better to go home and email Uber Support with the Trip ID and ask for an adjustment later. I did this at the end of the ride b/c I didn't want the full fare to show up on the pax's receipt and risk a low rating... Totally screwed myself. I will take the low rating next time rather than not get paid at all. It was an over $30 ride...
> 
> BTW they keep asking me the name of the customer... I have no idea. Not sure how that could help them find a trip (on a first name only) and not the start and end destinations.


Recently I have told 2 pax that I would contact Uber to ask for an adjustment...I never did. The pax will never know if I did or not. It would have been a very small amount anyway. If you need to go an extra 2 blocks, big deal.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I agree. You're right. It has to be somewhere. The message they got was associated with a ride (via the Help option) on the App screen next to the fare. I can't understand how there could be such a disconnect on their end. I have emailed them several times (different email addresses too LOL).


I have emailed back to them about a missing pool trip - entire trip - they finally posted 1 of the riders. But I never got a response after 3 weeks. Then I checked the last pay and it has a $12 misc item. It must have been that, they are just guessing at the cost, but never told me what it was for or responded to my later emails.

I am missing 5 of 15 rides today on my pay. I just saw that many other drivers having the same issue. Freaking idiots.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Well the procedure changed for cleaning fees a while ago.
> 
> First touch: Credit the amount of the cancel fee, no matter what.
> Second touch: If they push for a refund instead of credit, evaluate the fee to see if it meets the criteria for a cancel fee. At that point we make the decision whether to refund or not. They get to keep the credit either way.


Uber seems to be spending way too much time/money just to review a $5 cancel fee. And they say they are a technology company...NOT...and they say they are worth $50 billion...NOT...


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

I am missing 5 of 15 rides today on my pay. I just saw that many other drivers having the same issue. Freaking idiots.[/QUOTE]

The trip that was missing last night just showed up (unadjusted of course). I'm not going to follow up w/ them to adjust it. I tried. $45 ride so totally worth my 8 emails today


----------



## Kuhataparunks (May 8, 2015)

Damn sorry to hear this, it is bullsh*t because you just answered a question... 
Sucks that people can't accept honesty, best of luck with the new job


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Trip adjustment without notifying the driver partner(employee) is my biggest gripe with uber. I get about two fares a week adjusted for Surge shock or dumb ass riders requesting XL and realizing it after the trip and wanting a refund. I always half to hassle with uber to get my fare back. They will say things like "oops looks like this fare was incurtly adjusted" or "we are aware of this issue and are engerning teAm is working hard to correct it"

****s need to correct how they handle with fare adjustments by notifying drivers of a fare change. I have always gotten my fare back to normal, but everyweek riders complain about the GPS taking a bad route, surge being to high or hitting XL when they meant to request X. None of these things are the drivers fault yet uber takes it out of our pay. Then a foreign CSR Adjusts the fare for the rider because it's the easy thing to do and they can hit their ticket quota on time and close the ticket quickly. It's a **** show that uber should correct. Slick bastards


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Next time I get a canned response I'll ask them to escalate the ticket right up their ass. Tired of these incompetent dogs running the show. Uber needs new csr teams and a review of operating procedure. Let's be honest tho..once you accept the bs canned email game you can painfully get your fares adjusted back


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> I'm actually surprised Uber can legally do that. But then again a lot of their practices are questionably legal. That's the problem. They don't care, which is why there really is no point in complaining to them.
> 
> I took a passenger on a route suggested by Uber navigation. It was raining and I missed a turn but it only took me a minute to do a u turn and maybe 500 yards out of the way. Out of respect for the passenger I told them I would contact uber and do a minor fare adjustment, which honestly I only expected to be $1 if anything at all. Uber adjusted the fare down $5 with a note inefficient route. I couldn't believe it. I did email uber and explained very nicely that I took a route their navigation suggested and asked for suggestions in the future because I was concerned about relying on uber's navigation. If nothing else I felt better by pointing this out in writing. However, I will never again try to fix a fare for a passenger in these situations even though I think it's the right thing to do....


I got ****ed twice on this by uber luckily after about 8emails of answering some of the most odd and un related to my issue canned responses I got the full fare back. These CSR guys and gals seriously send weird ass responses that don't make sense sometimes


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Trip adjustment without notifying the driver partner(employee) is my biggest gripe with uber. I get about two fares a week adjusted for Surge shock or dumb ass riders requesting XL and realizing it after the trip and wanting a refund. I always half to hassle with uber to get my fare back. They will say things like "oops looks like this fare was incurtly adjusted" or "we are aware of this issue and are engerning teAm is working hard to correct it"
> 
> ****s need to correct how they handle with fare adjustments by notifying drivers of a fare change. I have always gotten my fare back to normal, but everyweek riders complain about the GPS taking a bad route, surge being to high or hitting XL when they meant to request X. None of these things are the drivers fault yet uber takes it out of our pay. Then a foreign CSR Adjusts the fare for the rider because it's the easy thing to do and they can hit their ticket quota on time and close the ticket quickly. It's a **** show that uber should correct. Slick bastards


The new CSR team is part of the problem. They focus so much on tickets per hour, they often just pick a response based on the subject line and don't actually read anything. The US agents still had problems but not quite so many of them.


----------

